# Baron Davis



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Why the hell does he never work out during the off-season. Does he know that he is over weight and it is not mostly muscle. The dude is in Mexico when his as$ needs to be somewhere getting in basketball condition. Those injurys are coming because he is over-weight.

He is already faster than most point guards in the League, so just think, if he was able to drop 20 pounds this off-season he will be one of the best PG's in the League (he's already top 5). Note to Baron: Get yo fat aS$ in shape.


----------



## Aloe (Jun 23, 2003)

I don't think he's going to until he has a horrible season. Right now, even though he's over weight, he is still playing better than most point guards in the league. So I'm sure he figures he doesn't need to get in better shape, but he will eventually.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

His year wasn't horrible last year, but he did take a pretty solid step backwards I think. Part of it, of course, was due to the injury, but he wasn't really lighting the world on fire before it either


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

he was definitly a disappointment, and thats an understatement.


----------



## Aloe (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe45555</b>!
> he was definitly a disappointment, and thats an understatement.


Well, it was due to him being injured. When he wasn't injured, he played well.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Aloe</b>!
> I don't think he's going to until he has a horrible season. Right now, even though he's over weight, he is still playing better than most point guards in the league. So I'm sure he figures he doesn't need to get in better shape, but he will eventually.



I agree with you. He knows he's one of the top point guards already, so he needs a lil' wake up call or something that inspire him for him to start working to get into a much better physical shape.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

You'd think getting turned down by Aloe's cousin would have been the wake-up call he needed!


----------



## Aloe (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> You'd think getting turned down by Aloe's cousin would have been the wake-up call he needed!


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

Sad, but true.


----------



## . (Jun 30, 2003)

he sure if one of best pgs in the league, and its gonna be interesting to see what he will do against the likes of franchise on a daily basis when hornets move to the western conference muahhhahaahahahaahahfhafhv9shv9shsghsfhsafopdsfjsdafsdaf


----------



## SouthLink02 (Jul 1, 2003)

My question for next season is how he handles the offense under Floyds' system


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

most wouldn't know it but he is actually 5 or 10 pounds lighter than his listed weight of 220 pounds, although he may have put it back on again, I'm not sure of that.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

> "I think we all need to get in better shape this summer because I think for the past two years our conditioning could have been better and that's probably why we've had so many injuries," Davis admitted.


 My boy finally gets it.:wordyo:


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 040</b>!
> My boy finally gets it.:wordyo:


True dat, playa.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

He was benched last game because he missed the team breakfast and Floyd was not happy. They supposedly aren't seeing eye to eye on things. With Mash out Baron will have to step up his play even more. He's been impressive all season and needs to play smart and efficiently if we want to keep the four seed.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Do ya know is he playing at sacc


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jermaniac Fan</b>!
> Do ya know is he playing at sacc


No he's still out.


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

Is it his injury or his sick grandmother? I really hope his grandmother gets healthy soon!


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

He was with the team in Sac. I think he would be playing if he weren't injured. I didn't know about his grandmother. I knew he was in L.A. and met the team in Sac. but didn't know why.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Starks</b>!
> He was with the team in Sac. I think he would be playing if he weren't injured. I didn't know about his grandmother. I knew he was in L.A. and met the team in Sac. but didn't know why.


That grandmother stuff were in game-preview... Have you noticed that Baron is shooting 37%... thats bad!

Is he coming back for playoffs?


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jermaniac Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> That grandmother stuff were in game-preview... Have you noticed that Baron is shooting 37%... thats bad!
> ...



Good news: He even comes back before the playoffs start!


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

It's a game time decision for Baron tonight against the Knicks


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

I think we can beat the Knicks without Baron. But if he does play fine. He can rest more during the Washington game, our final game of the season. 

I don't care if Mash is back for the playoffs. I don't think he would be the difference factor if we win or not. It doesn't matter if he does or not because either way I don't see us getting out of the first round.


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

that's really sad, but I also don't believe in this team right now. But what do you expect from the worst coach in NBA History?


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

I expect more out of our team captains that I do our coach. We have vets at every position and they should be able to get the team in order come playoff time.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 040</b>!
> I expect more out of our team captains that I do our coach. We have vets at every position and they should be able to get the team in order come playoff time.


We do have alot of vets and that is what is so frustrating. You would think they would come to play every night. The only young guys are Magloire and West.


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Starks</b>!
> The only young guys are Magloire and West.


and Baron


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

damn this thread is old. There really isnt much action on this board. But i love my boy Baron. UCLA for life. Keep winning these games and carrying the team.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

BD has been awesome and is carrying us in the playoffs. Hopefully he can lead us to the second round.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Starks</b>!
> He was benched last game because he missed the team breakfast and Floyd was not happy. They supposedly aren't seeing eye to eye on things. With Mash out Baron will have to step up his play even more. He's been impressive all season and needs to play smart and efficiently if we want to keep the four seed.


I wouldn't figure him to miss too many breakfasts.


----------

